# R35 Godzilla wrap 'THE REAL GODZILLA'



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dunno if this is old news, But its Godzilla GTR. in Godzilla Colours! cool :thumbsup:

Chron

Nissan GTR - 'The Real Godzilla' | by Totally Dynamic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItwAWDEyfo



















Mon, 03/24/2014 - 21:51 -- Totally Dynamic
Our regular followers already know that at Totally Dynamic we just love to show off our ability to work with the most technically challenging vehicle wrap material (aka mirror chrome vinyl), but our Leeds centre was recently challenged to go one better.

Infinitas Motor Sports decided that a standard printed chrome vinyl wrap was just not eye-catching enough for them, so the talented team at Totally Dynamic Leeds came up with this amazing reptilian style design, which was then printed onto mirror chrome vinyl and applied to this Nissan GTR.

Nissan GTR - The Real Godzilla

The effect is amazing, the combination of printed colours on the chrome vinyl gives it an iridescent effect that is almost impossible to capture on film. You really do need to see it in the flesh to appreciate the beauty of the colours which combine to provide a 3-d effect.

It goes to show that great design coupled with the fantastic vehicle wrapping vinyls now available really can create something very unique.

Nissan GTR Chrome green printed car wrap

***8216;The Real Godzilla***8217; will be making its first appearance at the end of this month at a secret location (not even we know where it is!!) following which we are told by Infinitas that it will be appearing at various car shows up and down the country, we***8217;ll let you know where and when nearer the time***8230;.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazing! Is this a one off or available for the general public? if available, how much? Please bring it to the Highnam Motor show!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

What a waste of such beautiful gtr in daytona blue..... Spoilt it in my opinion


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Great for publicity use espically with the Godzilla film coming out soon but I must say it's quite tasteless and as Takamo would prefer it to have stayed in Daytona Blue, however it's good to see can be done and can see why it has been done.
Extra points for being different


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> What a waste of such beautiful gtr in daytona blue..... Spoilt it in my opinion


its not permanent, just wrapped.,. I'd wrap mine for the summer in it, just for fun


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I like it, needs some big scarey teeth & blood dripping, to finish it off.. Imagine that in your rearview!


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Chronos said:


> its not permanent, just wrapped.,. I'd wrap mine for the summer in it, just for fun


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tin said:


> I like it, needs some big scarey teeth & blood dripping, to finish it off.. Imagine that in your rearview!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Is this advertising for the upcoming movie?

Or has the owner gone bonkers? Lol


----------



## Streetie768 (Jan 24, 2014)

I like that ***55357;***56397;


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonder if we can get a group buy on the wrap..... Who's up for it? 

more pics ripped from the making of -


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree. Think that looks awesome. Great attention to detail.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as a show car.... its unreal!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Kinda needs my number plate. Shame I'm not selling it...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

David.Yu said:


> Kinda needs my number plate. Shame I'm not selling it...


do u want to tell us or? fair play if you dont this being he internet and all bud.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chronos said:


> do u want to tell us or? fair play if you dont this being he internet and all bud.


:chuckle: Probably the most widely published GT-R plate in the UK.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: Probably the most widely published GT-R plate in the UK.


ha ha epic plate bud! perfect for the R35


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I want your plate.... Ha ha


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Chronos said:


> I want your plate.... Ha ha


what about this one ;o)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

As soon as I saw the pic I thought it needed David's plate.

I very much like that plate Paul (and the car isn't bad either lol...)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

pwpro said:


> what about this one ;o)


Just as good! Sweet

How much to wrap our gtrs in Godzilla wrap? I bet a few would want it! Group buy


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

few godzilla daylight pics


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

That would look the dogs with your plate david


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Gumball 3000 invited us to put on a display at the manchester checkpoint today the GT-R got a lot of love, I spotted this too


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

seen this car yesterday in edi on the gumball.....looks superb !!!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

The owner is a member of super car drivers club


----------

